# Nathan De Asha Photoshoot



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Following his recent win at the British I did a photoshoot for Nathan De Asha. There's a load on my facebook page but here's a few. The lighting in the gym was pretty poor but I think they turned out ok considering...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

holy sh1t at his traps

good photos mate!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

To be fair none of them are in focus, he looked great at the finals though


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> To be fair none of them are in focus, he looked great at the finals though


thankyou miles. "to be fair" I have limited equipment and I do this for free, unlike most who charge.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^lololol.

Good photography imo. Some good shots defo.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

The pictures do not do the physique justice in my opinion.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Like you said "with limited equipment" they are pretty good pictures mate.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hes a big guy,, thanks for sharing mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i think the pics are good, awesome size for such a young competitor


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pictures mate


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Sorry to those who don't like them, I'm still learning and hopefully Nathan has some use for them.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gumball said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Sorry to those who don't like them, I'm still learning and hopefully Nathan has some use for them.


I bet he would def use the pics for self promotion,,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> The pictures do not do the physique justice in my opinion.


you got any better?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

nice one nathen ill see you down the gym, its good to see having the ****s didnt stop you from winning the show, defo gona be a pro in the next few years, good pics too......


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

The pictures are clearly fine, if anything they are of the same standard of photography of most bodybuilding pictures posted on this site. good job!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one Mike..Nathan is such a humble guy...i would have loved to shoot him after the finals..can you believe he isnt even sponsered!

Fivos


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

colt24 said:


> The pictures are clearly fine, if anything they are of the same standard of photography of most bodybuilding pictures posted on this site. good job!


exactly. didnt realise David Bailey posted on here with reading some of the sh1tty comments above


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you got any better?


 My comment wasn't sh*tty at all.

There is nothing wrong with the pictures at all but Nathan is a lot bigger than those pictures intail.

He's a monster and IMO in those pictures he doesn't look like he normally does.

Thats all I meant by my comment.

Notice you didn't jump on Miles when he said they were all out of focus???

But yet you jump on me when all I did was compliment Nathan??


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

GHS said:


> My comment wasn't sh*tty at all.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the pictures at all but Nathan is a lot bigger than those pictures intail.
> 
> ...


GHS dont think it was aimed at you to be honest.

Nathan is obviously large and in charge and probably after some proper meals that he throughly deserved. He is not going to look how he was. Im sure Nathan is happy with them.

Fivos


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I said comment*s*

If you wasnt slagging off the actual pictures fair enough.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you got any better?


 That was aimed at me...



Ashcrapper said:


> exactly. didnt realise David Bailey posted on here with reading some of the sh1tty comments above


And I'm pretty sure I was included in the sh*tty comments too.



Fivos said:


> GHS dont think it was aimed at you to be honest.
> 
> Nathan is obviously large and in charge and probably after some proper meals that he throughly deserved. He is not going to look how he was. Im sure Nathan is happy with them.
> 
> Fivos


 I totally agree and if I were Nathan I would be chuffed with a free photo shoot.

Gumball was very kind to offer his services and I was in no way shape or form trying to slag him off.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very good pics. i doubt if Fivos made these people would be complaining


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

This was Nathan backstage in case people dont know what he looked like










As for making comments if they were my pics..well im not a professional either...

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like pics 1 and 3...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> I really like pics 1 and 3...


The boss has spoken! :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fivos said:


> The boss has spoken! :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


and your one's not bad either  :lol: xx


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Fivos said:


> This was Nathan backstage in case people dont know what he looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he looks awsome here and like ive allready said he very nearlly didnt do the show as he had a bug for a couple of weeks and lost loads of weight just before the show, he done well to fill up again and bring that package to the stage, i wish him all the best.........


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Cheers guys!! :beer:

Nathan is strong as hell. He made 4 plate benching looks a piece of **** and he squats 7 plates a side like theres no tomorrow.

Nice shot fivos, any more?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ste247 said:


> he looks awsome here and like ive allready said he very nearlly didnt do the show as he had a bug for a couple of weeks and lost loads of weight just before the show, he done well to fill up again and bring that package to the stage, i wish him all the best.........


Mate backstage he didnt think he would win..i told him get out there and own the stage you've won it pal!

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Gumball said:


> Cheers guys!! :beer:
> 
> Nathan is strong as hell. He made 4 plate benching looks a piece of **** and he squats 7 plates a side like theres no tomorrow.
> 
> Nice shot fivos, any more?


Hey Mike can well believe those poundages..his physique is so thick for such a young man.

Got all of his shots backstage and just sent them all to him..ill let him give me the go-ahead before i post more.

Nathan should def be picked up by a supplement company..Im sure between your pics and mine we can help him out.

Fivos


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Hey Mike can well believe those poundages..his physique is so thick for such a young man.
> 
> Got all of his shots backstage and just sent them all to him..ill let him give me the go-ahead before i post more.
> 
> ...


 when i spoke to flex lewis earlier in the year he told me its hard as hell getting sponsership in this countrie, even when he turned pro he had to move to america were he then got sponsership from gaspari nutrition, its **** really you would think that guy's like nathen and flex would get sponsership without having to go looking for it...........iam sure prolab and other companys see the pics from the differant shows and can spot the good guys from the bad and see who has potential or not


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

The pics look good to me mate......I wouldnt worry about any slight lack of focus on a couple of them..it just adds to the raw quality and gives them a sense of movement....unless you are shooting in a studio with professional lighting it is hard to get perfectly lit, focused pics...you clearly have a talent :thumb:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

IanStu said:


> The pics look good to me mate......I wouldnt worry about any slight lack of focus on a couple of them..it just adds to the raw quality and gives them a sense of movement....unless you are shooting in a studio with professional lighting it is hard to get perfectly lit, focused pics...you clearly have a talent :thumb:


 ive trained in that gym for years and the lighting isnt the best but like you say it gives the pics a raw quality, it also adds to the hardcore feel you get when you train there that you dont get in many gyms anymore.....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fair doos to the guy, he's nearly as big as me!


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

The pics look great. They have atmosphere!

And that guy is a unit!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

gumball, i like the shots and you did them for free and posted them...fair play

im sure you know this but just incase

i had some gym shots done in a old spit n saw dust gym same problem with bad light so photo guy bounced flash off the roof back down on me

worked well 

p.s wasnt nathan with pro lab a while back, cant remember for sure but they were picking up some young coloured guy with masses of potensial im sure he was called nathan.....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Gumball said:


> thankyou miles. "to be fair" I have limited equipment and I do this for free, unlike most who charge.


thats fine, but I was commenting on the pics, last time I checked that was allowed on a public board and as a photographer you would know Im right.



GHS said:


> My comment wasn't sh*tty at all.
> 
> *mine wasnt meant to be ****ty just stating an opinion*
> 
> ...


And........... Im over it:beer:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Nathan is imo the next big thing in the heavyweight class,,,,,hes got it all simple as that!!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

thanks for your feedback miles I'll take it on board... and I'm not a photographer, its just an interest that started when I did some photos for a friend last year. I'm dissapointed the photos aren't as sharp as my other ones but I'm happy with the overall effect and feel they're better than most could do - or would do for free. The only thing I find funny is that no one ever criticises the photos in beef and they're absolutely shocking in comparison.

Anyway back to the topic; nathan will be a top contender for the pro card over the next few years.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Gumball said:


> thanks for your feedback miles I'll take it on board... and I'm not a photographer, its just an interest that started when I did some photos for a friend last year. I'm dissapointed the photos aren't as sharp as my other ones but I'm happy with the overall effect and feel they're better than most could do - or would do for free. The only thing I find funny is that no one ever criticises the photos in beef and they're absolutely shocking in comparison.
> 
> Anyway back to the topic; nathan will be a top contender for the pro card over the next few years.


I agree mate some of the photo's flying around are not the best and they are done by professionals, although in thier defence the lighting at some of the shows are appaulling.

I took pics at this years Uni and last years, this year the lighting was terrible, I tried to compansate for poor lighting and lost focus on some, I was not happy. They look great until you blow them up.

I think your pics are good, yes they are a little out of focus but that is just the way you have set up you camera. The angles are great and you have a good eye. Don't be put of by people negative comments, plus you did it for free and I'm Nathan was more than happy with them... I would!!


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pics boss, cant see what the problem is, thats how the guy looks, thats how hes appeared in the pic,


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

very good pics, its nice that someone has made an effort to take pics in the gym,


----------



## jordan2jones (Mar 7, 2008)

hey mate (gumball) can you pm me or mail nice one bro


----------

